# Atlantic Reefer's 20 Gallon Build (Semi Large Pics



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Well i thought I would show you guys my 20 gallon saltwater. I forgot to take pics when i first set it up but here it is 4 months in.

Full Shot









Green Feather Duster









1 of the tube anemones









Curley Q Anemone


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Red Wrasse (Hiding)









Tried to get them in focus









Purple Feather Duster









Blue Spot Goby









sorry for some crappy pics, the only camera i can afford right now is a Kodak point and shoot


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

what are you feeding the dusters?


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm feeding them some Kent ZooPlex and DT's Live Phytoplankton and DT's Oyster Eggs about twice a week.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

as requested... safe and sound in the new Saltwater build forum!


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks Kogo


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good! Consider the magnet modification to replace the suction cups on your Maxi-Jets.
Sure Grip Magnetic Power Head Holders by Algae Free, LLC 
We have a sponsor here who carries them. Cultivated Coral


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

I have considered doing the magnet mod but because of college I can't really afford it right now.

Oh and sad news, because of the 4 stripe damsels, my red fairy wrasse has died.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

argh!!


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

its ok, i think if I decide to get another fish - I'm going to get rid of the at least 1 if not both 4 stripes so they don't stress it to much.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Wednesday update - Well I work at an lfs and we got our shipment in yesterday. We got in a small carpet anemone and I decided to buy it. Or at least it was small when we got it in. It has hence opened up to over 5 inches. First the price i payed - 12.99. We bought it for 8.00 - the price if sold to a common hobbyist - 24.99. 

I know you're looking for pics but i don't have any yet but they will come in time.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds cool, those are awesome!


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

NICE... just be careful because some anemones can injure other fish and corals, i love your feather dusters... sorry to hear about your loss but, if i was you i would consider getting clowns to host that carpet...OH and just a tip, i wouldnt put too many anemones in that little tank because they will have a "turf war" and that will only cost you more money...


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for the comments

yeah i don't plan on any other anemones. just let the current ones grow.

I've also got good news and semi-bad news.

First the bad news

the carpet decided to walk right up to one of my powerheads and got partially sucked to it.

The Good News
I unplugged the powerhead and he got himself out of it. Luckily none of his foot got caught in it and he is now perfectly fine, he walked back to the original spot. My current clown has no interest in the anemone but thats fine with me. 

I know I know pics but i haven't had time yet, i promise they will come.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

to get the clowns and anemone together, put the anemone and clowns in a bowl, with some tank water for about an hour and they will host.. it worked for me twice and many others i recommended...tell me how it goes... if you dont want to do that to your fish, then take some pics from the internet of clowns and anemone and tape them up on glass or your tank and that too will help, tell me what you decide and how it goes...


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't want to take them out, the clown used to host several bta's in the previous tank he was in so hopefully he should find it - the anemone is in a spot that the clown doesn't go to as often.


----------



## reefaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice little setup. Love the cerianthus nem, so graceful.

Mark


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice tank reefer..i like the aqua scape alot what lighting do you have on that little gem..

Rick


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

the lighting is 130 W PC Lighting. In the next few months I am planning on switching to T5 - a little bit better for the photosynthetic anemones.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

sweet tank ..you are going to like the t-5's..i would put them on my 3 gallon but they dont make them that small..it gives the corals more pop..

Rick


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Good use of space. Nice tank


----------

